# Networking >  networking questions need help

## notsobright

Q1 Describe three possible network problems that could be identified with the use of network
monitoring tools.
 Devise an eight-point preventative maintenance programme for the network described.
Q2 State seven items of information that should typically be included in system operation
records. Describe the properties of each.
Outline three of the network managers responsibilities under the current data protection
legislation.
Q4 Identify three reasons for restricting access to a network.
Q5 Name and describe the function of two methods of preventing unauthorised access to a
network. :Frown: 
hope some kind person will help i have some answer but i want to check if i am on the right lines thanks

----------


## yashdip

Hi ,
What is different between layer 2 and layer 3

----------

